# TS4K Remote on other devices?



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Guys, 

I love the TiVo Streamer's remote like most of you do, compared to other Android TV devices like Google Chromecast and such. However, the tricky USB type C port, slower WiFi chip etc makes me look for other devices. I still love the remote on this baby though . So my question is, 

Have you guys tried using the TiVo remote on other Android devices? If so, how did it do? And how did you guys do it? 

Appreciate your feedback and experience! Thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I was able to get the TiVo remote to work with CCGTV. I bought Nvidia Shield TV recently and haven't tried getting TiVo remote to work with it yet but probably will at some point since I also really like the TiVo remote compared to the other streamers I have.

Here's my post about using TiVo remote with CCGTV:
Chromecast with Google TV

As stated in the above I didn't use it for very long to attest how reliably well it works.
If you do try it out let us know how you like it. I may even consider just buying another TS4K just for the remote if it works well.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

moyekj said:


> I was able to get the TiVo remote to work with CCGTV. I bought Nvidia Shield TV recently and haven't tried getting TiVo remote to work with it yet but probably will at some point since I also really like the TiVo remote compared to the other streamers I have.
> 
> Here's my post about using TiVo remote with CCGTV:
> Chromecast with Google TV
> ...


Thanks for sharing mate. I've tried the TiVo remote and paired it in the same way you did on the MiBox 4s and the Ematic/Jetstream Box. Similar experience you mentioned. Pairs. Seems to be performing well, then just starts lagging on navigation. To e.g. 3 clicks to the right scroll pad will work, but the 4th will feel like it's stuck, then catch up after a lag.

I have a Dynalink box lying around too. Will try to pair with it too. On my initial go, pairing wasn't successful, but I'll try again.

Thanks for sharing your experience, hope others do it too.


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Update: I was able to pair the TiVo remote on the Dynalink Android TV device! Really starting to love this little guy! 

Method was the usual pairing via Android settings, adding a new device under Remotes. First time, it didn't pair. Pairing does take a minute. I stayed with it and second or third time, the remote paired! For a good measure, I deleted the default remote for the box... 


What works?:

Scroll (right, left, top...) buttons, OK middle button, mute button. The stop start works on YouTube too and there is no lag, like other boxes I reported do.

Next, I did the TV remote code search method and on my old Hisense TV, looks like the searched combo works for 2 or 3 codes. It worked too! My TV turns on/off, Mute, and volume up and down. 


What doesn't work?:

Netflix button doesn't do anything, doesn't even register in Button Mapper Pro. Volume up/down triggers BOTH, Android volume and TV volume controls, wish I can stop this! Input button doesn't work. 1, 2, 3, 4... Number buttons seemed to be working in the on screen Android keyboard. 

I think most of us know these things. Just wanted to report that it does work on Dynalink Box.. Wish we can figure out other buttons on our TVs too... Most importantly, Input button and stop the Android and TV volume controls. 

BTW on the TiVo Stream remote the search code technique only seems to work on TiVo + Power button method, the Input and Mute button do not run the search (I think)...


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Another UPDATE guys:

After successfully programming the TiVo remote to control my TV power and volume... I woke up to my TV being on this morning and the TiVo remote seems to have lost its programmed code. Doesn't control my TV and the amber light keeps flashing if you press a button... 

How weird is this remote!?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What you're dealing with is probably CEC.

If you don't need it, disable it in settings for the TV or the A/V Receiver, or both.

-KP


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> What you're dealing with is probably CEC.
> 
> If you don't need it, disable it in settings for the TV or the Denon, or both.
> 
> -KP


Thanks friend. What's Denon?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I thought you said you had a Denon. Fixed.

-KP


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> I thought you said you had a Denon. Fixed.
> 
> -KP


Gotcha.. No I said Dynalink. It's an Android TV box, much like the TiVo streaming stick...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Right.

Still, disable CEC and see if it stops the anomalies.

-KP


----------

